# How Big Are These Groups?-Pictures



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

This Spring I took my first snow goose trip to ND. I was absolutely amazed by the number of birds I saw. However, I have no idea how many I saw and have nothing to compare it to. These were huge flocks to me and I was wondering if residents/seasoned snow goose hunters think these are relatively large flocks or if they are medium or small sized. Just interested to see what people think. Could you give me some rough estimates on the numbers of birds in the pictures?

[siteimg]1652[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1649[/siteimg]

[siteimg]1648[/siteimg]


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

There I got the pictures to show up.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

does it really matter hustad already shot them all!


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Thats a whole crap ton of them.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

That would be exactly 1 sh!t pot of geese! That's down to the last one! :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Maverick said:


> That would be exactly 1 sh!t pot of geese! That's down to the last one! :beer:


I will agree on the first as I believe that is probably approximate to a sh!t pot, but the next one is clearly an a$$load and, the last picture is most definately a piss pot. I shouldn't say most definately, as you can't see all the geese that are included, but if that is the majority it is definately classified as a piss pot.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Thats goose smoke alright. But its hard to say how many.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

"And they had shat on the road and they had shat in the feild and they had shat on my truck...shat everywhere"  a quote modified quote from All American Movie.

I love those pictures.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I'd say probably four to five thousand. With a standard deviation of three thousand. :lol:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

200,017 - margin of error 3 :lol:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

well I counted twice, and i got 9,840 the 1st time, and 5,698 the 2nd time, but that was after 6 hrs at Suite 49, $139.00 bar tab, and about 6 North Dakota Snow Geese (Grey Goose, Kaluah, Bailies, and Creme) so I might be off about 1 or 2 :beer: :beer:


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

So thats your excuse for hangning out with those chicks last night! Drew I uke: :eyeroll: thought your standards were alot higher than that and so did my dad!


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Damn it Dru, women are unlike hunting, you dont have to get the biggest one to impress all of your buddies.... Just my personal opinion anyways..
Bandhunter :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Counting big flocks of snows is like counting grains of sand on a beach. I use the three tiered counting system of 1.) "there's a lot" 2.) "there's more than a lot" 3.) "Holy Shyte!"


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

A metric butt ton!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Wish we had those kind of numbers of geese landing on our farm up here in Michigan, if nothing else it would save us some money on fertilizer. Great Pics


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Drew you remind me of a younger Jones. Only you are better looking than him. 8)


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Can you guys see the neck collar in there!!!

:fro:

I can't either................


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

> Can you guys see the neck collar in there!!!


well after i zoomed into the picture about 800 times my last count was 850 :lol:


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

my exact cound ended up at 500,993


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

there are more snows in that picture than i can count


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

that is one huge flock..In Sask we have more scattered all over the province but I have not seen a huge gathering of snows like this...I was in between three close roosts which held the same amount of birds...couldn't count because of the constant noise...............could be a lot of bird crap to set up in a field


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

Ah, by the looks of it I would have moved to a new location, doesn't look like enough birds for me to try to set up decoys, lol. I would say you would have about enough birds there to take a field down in a couple hours. So I would say they are somewhere in the "HOLY SH1T" region. We hunt snows and blues basically right on the Canadian border, I will get some pictures of they birds when they come off the roost sloughs in canada. Close to the same amount of birds. I have seen a complete quarter of snows and blues up there before. Looked like the field was moving. But yeah, thats a whole crap pile of them. lol. There numbers should be down since Chris killed about half of them, lol.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

The 1st 2 pics are considered huge and the 3rd large.

First pic over 50k

2nd over 100k

3rd over 15k


----------

